# ***علم القياسات الميكانيكية والصناعية - Metrology



## islam2a (18 سبتمبر 2006)

[align=center]القياسات الصناعية أو علم المترولوجيا :و هي علم إجراء عملية القياس الدقيق و يعتبر اللبنة الأساسية في تنظيم جميع المعاملات التجارية و الصناعية بدون أي استثناء. و هو أيضا الأساس في بناء نظام جودة المنتجات الصناعية (الصناعات الميكانيكية، الكهربائية، الغذائية ، الصيدلانية و إلى غير ذلك). 

عن طريق القياسات يمكن التأكد من أن جودة المنتجات الموجهة للمستهلك مصنعة حسب المواصفات القياسية الوطنية أو الدولية. و هذا ما يساهم فى تحقيق رغبات و متطلبات المستهلك و رضاه و الذي يمثل الهدف الأسمى لنظم الجودة في المؤسسة أو المنظمة. في إطار هذا النظام يمكن للقطاعات الصناعية و الاقتصادية الارتقاء بمستوى أدائها و جودة منتجاتها هذا ما يؤهلها إلى الفوز بشهادة الجودة الايزو 9000 الدولية أو شهادة الجودة الوطنية المعتمدة من طرف الهيئة الوطنية للتقييس و المواصفات.
للمترولوجيا ثلاثة فروع هامة:•

التقييس العلمي Scientific Metrology
يهتم هذا الفرع بتطوير طرق و تقنيات القياس لمختلف العوامل الفيزيائية و هذا عن طريق البحث العلمي. يقوم على هذه المهمة مراكز البحث بالجامعات و الكليات و معاهد البحث المتخصصة.
• 
التقييس الصناعي Industrial Metrology 
و يختص هذا الفرع بطرق إجراء القياسات في المجالات الصناعية و المعاملات التجارية. 
• 
التقييس القانوني: Legal Metrology
و يختص بالجوانب التنظيمية و التشريعية للمعاملات خاصة منها التجارية و التي ترتكز على أجهزة القياس مثل الموازين، عدادات الاستهلاك إلخ.. يقوم على هذا الفرع هيئات مختصة مثل الهيئة العربية السعودية للمواصفات و المقاييس في المملكة التي تعمل على وضع المواصفات القياسية للمنتجات و السهر على تطبيقها و احترامها مراعاة لمصلحة المستهلك و المصنع و التاجر.[/align]


----------



## islam2a (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*مواقع هامة في القياسات..*

[align=center]مواقع هامة في القياسات..

1) Instrumentation and Measurement society 
http://ewh.ieee.org/soc/im/imnew/

2) Institute of Measurement & Control (UK)
http://www.instmc.org.uk/

3) International Measurement Confederation
http://www.imeko.org/

4) the Institute of Instrumentation, Control and Automation Australia 
http://www.iica.org.au/[/align]


----------



## islam2a (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*لماذا التقييس مهم ؟*

[align=center]المفاهيم الاساسية للتقييس

حسب ما وضعته المنظمة الدولية للتقييس " أيزو " ISO”بأنه ( وضع وتطبيق قواعد لتنظيم يعرف التقييس نشاط معين لصالح جميع الأطراف المعنية وبتعاونها وبصفة خاصة لتحقيق اقتصاد متكامل مع الاعتبار الواجب لظروف الأداء ومقتضيات الأمان ).

ويمكن توضيح هذا التعريف بمزيد من التفصيل ، بأنه يعني الأسلوب أو النظام الذي يحقق وضع المواصفات القياسية ، التي تحدد الخصائص والأبعاد ومعايير الجودة وطرق التشغيل والأداء للمنتجات ، مع تبسيط وتوحيد أنواعها وأجزائها على قدر الإمكان ، اقلالا للتعدد الذي لا داعي له ، وتيسيرا للتبادلية ، في إنتاج الجملة وقطع الغيار وخفضا للتكاليف . كما يشمل التقييس توحيد الطرق والأساليب التي تتبع عند الفحص والاختبار ، للتأكد من مطابقة السلع والمنتجات للمواصفات المعتمدة وكذلك المصطلحات والتعاريف والرموز الفنية وأسس الرسم.أسس التقييس:

بني التقييس على أربعة أسس هي :
( 4 تاء أو 4 S )

1. التبسيط Simplification
2. التنميط Standardization
3. التوصيف Specification 
4. تحقيق الملائمة للاستعمال Suitability for use.


,وفى الملف المرفق شرح تفصيلى لكل من الاسس السابقة:[/align]


----------



## eng_hazem123 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## amir eleslam (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بجد جزاك الله كل خيريا اسلام على هذه المعلومات القيمة 

وارجو الاستمرار فى امدادنا بالمزيد من المعلومات 

واسأل الله ان يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك باذن الله


----------



## عسراء الميكانيك (10 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنيين


----------



## ابوعميره (11 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرآ على هذا الموضوع القيم
ونرجو منك المزيد


----------



## بهاءالدين (11 أبريل 2007)

جميل يا اسلام تسلم ايدك بس احنا محتاجين كتاب يوضح المعلومه اكتر وربنا يكرمك


----------



## moh.daowod (11 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر يابشمهندس بس ياريت لو تعرف تجيب كتاب engineering metolorgy


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

شـــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــراً جــــــــــــــزيـــــــــلاً الله يرضـــــــــــى عليـــــــــــــــك


----------



## islam2a (11 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على الاهتمام والردود
واتمنى الافادة للجميع


----------



## engdarsh (17 مايو 2008)

thanks alot
but i want a book on the
Industrial Metrology


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (17 مايو 2008)

shokran ya islaaam wa yarat tamdana bam3lomat 3an al geometrical tolerance


----------



## الساهرعبدالحميد (19 مايو 2008)

أخوتي عندي استفسار عن موضوع لم استطع فهمه ومن عنده اي معلومات الرجاء الافادةالموضوع هو :
صيانة منظومة الحماية المهبطية للابار


----------



## msejet (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل عبده (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## eng_mohamedmasoud (23 نوفمبر 2010)

دا موقع جميل جدا فيه كتب كتير عن ال metrology,measurements
هيفيدكوا جدا انا كنت بجمع منه كتب ايام الدراسة
http://eng4ever.en.funpic.de/metrology.html


----------



## eng_mohamedmasoud (23 نوفمبر 2010)

وال gigapedia
عليها كتب كتير جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_mohamedmasoud (23 نوفمبر 2010)

engdarsh قال:


> thanks alot
> but i want a book on the
> Industrial Metrology



اتفضل الكتاب :
http://rapidshare.com/files/432615475/Metrology_in_Industry_-1905209517.pdf


----------

